# audio/nas crashes all the time



## laufdi (May 4, 2014)

It crashes after a few seconds or minutes. I compiled with `make -DWITH_DEBUG`, with clang and gcc47, but still get no useful information.

gdb gives me

```
#0  0x28120b42 in sbrk () from /lib/libc.so.7
#1  0x2840011c in ?? ()
#2  0x28400120 in ?? ()
#3  0x28400120 in ?? ()
#4  0xbfbfc290 in ?? ()
#5  0x28400120 in ?? ()
#6  0x00000000 in ?? ()
```
on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p1*.*


----------

